# The Simpsons Movie made with Red Hat Enterprise Linux!



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 2, 2008)

Joel Cohen tells Red Hat Magazine about how The Simpsons use Linux to speed up their animation process. Shrek, Ratatouille, The Simpsons -- Linux rocks the animation world all over.

For More:


```
[URL]*www.redhatmagazine.com/2008/05/29/interview-joel-cohen-writer-and-associate-producer-of-the-simpsons/#more-907[/URL]
```


------------------

hmm..does it mean windows sux?


----------



## nvidia (Jun 2, 2008)

^^It doenst mean that windows sux, but Linux is far better than windows in certain areas.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

i don't like Simpsons


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Same here, I don't like the other cartoon shown on Star World in place of Simpsons I guess.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 2, 2008)

I like Simpsons alot. Why did they stop showing it on Star World? It used to be aired at 6:00 on weekdays.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2008)

I hate simpsons.
whats there in it ?
some yellow aliens talking ?


----------



## x3060 (Jun 3, 2008)

even i don't like simpsons


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I hate simpsons.
> whats there in it ?
> some yellow aliens talking ?



lol.. simpsons is the best cartoon teaching you something about life thing you will ever find. And yeah, it's not aliens. It's about an extraordinarily normal US family


----------



## krazzy (Jun 3, 2008)

Man! I never knew there existed people who hated Simpsons. Why would anyone hate Simpsons?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 3, 2008)

Simpsons rocks..  
To all those who hate it..
*perso.crans.org/porte/eatshorts.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 3, 2008)

^^
I agree
OT: why was it stopped on star world??
PS: Linux has proved it's capabilities once again


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 3, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Man! I never knew there existed people who hated Simpsons. Why would anyone hate Simpsons?



Same here, how can someone hate 'The Simpsons' ?


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 3, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Same here, how can someone hate 'The Simpsons' ?



Because they prefer loud, cursing cartoon characters, more like South Park I guess


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Man! I never knew there existed people who hated Simpsons. Why would anyone hate Simpsons?


Because he doesn watch cartoons ?
Because yellow aliens make no sense ?
Because its stupid and has no meaning ?


Pathik said:


> Simpsons rocks..
> To all those who hate it..
> *perso.crans.org/porte/eatshorts.jpg


Keep your body parts to yourself 


rayraven said:


> Same here, how can someone hate 'The Simpsons' ?


Somebody once said, ~its all about prespective~ 


phreak0ut said:


> Because they prefer loud, cursing cartoon characters, more like South Park I guess


now WTF is south park ?


----------



## hullap (Jun 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Because he doesn watch cartoons ?
> Because yellow aliens make no sense ?
> Because its stupid and has no meaning ?
> 
> ...


STFU,
if u dont like simpsons u didnt have to come here
and southpark is a shitty copy of the beloved simpsons


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

"The Simpsons" is the longest running cartoon series ever and the humour in it not only makes it unfit at times for children but completely suitable for adults. I also don't understand why would someone hate Simpsons, if they like GTA and hate Simpsons they are being Hypocrite. "Yellow Alien" I see, might have confused themselves Simpsons against Futurama, which BTW is also a good show. Yeah they closed Simpsons on Star World and prior to its time slot are now showing "King Of The Hill" which BTW $ucks.
Will have to get the whole 1-18 seasons of Simpsons from TPB 

All those who hate Simpsons, please tell me WHY? If you haven't watched it and hate it anyway then please spare youself 3 mins. and watch just one episode, I 'm definitly sure some of you might change ur opinion.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 3, 2008)

Simpsons is awesome


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 3, 2008)

Another simpson fan in here, had downloaded and seen and the entire seasons from TvT 

BTW have they stopped airing it in Star World ??


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes they have, they have replaced with another cartoon which is similar (boring I mean)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> Yes they have, they have replaced with another cartoon which is similar (boring I mean)


Agreed "King Of the Hill" is boring but this is coming from the guy who calls The Simpsons too boring and yet use their conversation has his siggy, Well what would you call him/her? Hint:Answer in my previous post.


----------



## Voldy (Jun 3, 2008)

Cool info........
Bart rocks  ( i miss simpsons)
"Bart: Remember, you can always find East by staring directly at the sun."


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2008)

Rudick said:


> and yet use their conversation has his siggy,


there are external factors


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 3, 2008)

ah Man Simpsons is awesome! Bart rocks! as does this pic 

*www.cyberciti.biz/tips/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/i-will-use-google-b4-dump-question-bart.png


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2008)

Simpsons may be awesome n all that depending on your tastes, but it doesn't change the fact that animating those 2D characters is no great feat. 

Now when you mention Ratatouille is made on Linux, I say seriously? Pixar is Steve's company. I don't see why they would use Linux to make Ratatouille. Of course I could be wrong. If only someone were to provide some links....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2008)

Rudick said:


> All those who hate Simpsons, please tell me WHY? If you haven't watched it and hate it anyway then please spare youself 3 mins. and watch just one episode, I 'm definitly sure some of you might change ur opinion.


I did try watching it when it used to come on Star World. But even when I saw it recently, it made absolutely NO SENSE to me.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

You like GTA?
Then you should've liked Simpsons too, but I think its prespective thing. BTW if it didn't made sense to you then what does? I'm a 21 year old and just Dig Simpsons. Even the first PC game I won in a contest was "The Simpsons:Hit and Run"


----------



## krazzy (Jun 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I did try watching it when it used to come on Star World. But even when I saw it recently, it made absolutely NO SENSE to me.



OMFG!!! You'd have to be an absolute Homer if Simpsons made no sense to you.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 3, 2008)

hullap said:


> and southpark is a shitty copy of the beloved simpsons



Have you ever seen South Park? 
Simpsons is for all audiences while South Park is not.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 3, 2008)

ppl may hate simpsons, but its the most viewed cartoon series in the US and europe as well..... tom n jerry fall on 9th position, popoye on 27th... etc year old newspaper article told me this.. but im sure as hell about it....


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2008)

I enjoy South Park. That's rocking.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

And yet you hate "The Simpsons"


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2008)

err ... yes, should there be a problem are you also going to suspend something?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

Naah! Its a free country where everyone has freedom to express 'emselves and question the Expression they want to. Its just that majority of people in the world like Simpsons. It reaffirms ur beliefs that Americans are Stupid, just makes you like 'em the way they are.  BTW even my Best Friend hasn't seen and highly unlikely will see Simpsons or South Park.
P.S: Indian Hacking Guru Ankit Fadia has also mentioned in his book prefaces that he loves "The Simpsons"


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2008)

I thought you knew my Cable Operator and might get my cable suspended for not liking The Simpsons.

_Refer sig for more info._


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm no ShivSena Playa Hater. Here we all are united by a common cause, "The Pursuit of Technical Knowledge Nirvana"


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 4, 2008)

The Simpsons was my favorite when I was a kid, now it's South Park. Both are top-notch cartoons. South Park might not make sense to many non-americans, especially those who are not aware of the latest cult-happenning at USA as SP parodies them most of the time. But yes, it must take a Homer to not understand The Simpsons.

Now, isn't this thread more about Red Hat, rather than cartoons?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 5, 2008)

*OMG!...A simpson show debate here....rather than OS debate...lol*


----------

